# My black boy



## mabarker (Nov 13, 2014)

This is my new-ish Bettas (I have had him for a few months). But he remains nameless... Any suggestions? He now lives in a 3 gallon heated and planted tank. He seems to be thriving, very active and not skittish at all with a huge appetite.


----------



## mabarker (Nov 13, 2014)

Also--does this particular color/pattern have a name?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Phantom, Bond, name him for some char that wears a tux. He's dressed for a black tie event.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, he is gorgeous!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Crowntail, I believe.
Anthras, from anthracite, a kind of coal.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

That's a halfmoon, not a crowntail.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2014)

I agree with ZebraDanio12, that betta is a halfmoon, not a crowntail.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Whoops, sorry. It looked spiky to me, I guess.


----------

